# KESSY retrofitting



## mexanicka (Sep 26, 2012)

Hello everybody!
I'm that crazy man who have nothing to do but KESSY retrofitting on my GTI VI 
I did wiring and had bought all components.
I tried twice to adopt components on my local vw dealer (with on-line connect) but failed.
An error occurs and nobody has idea how to deal with it

Address 05: Acc/Start Auth. (J518) Labels: 5K0-959-434.clb
Part No SW: 5K0 959 434 B HW: 5K0 959 434 A
Component: VWKESSYPQ35GP 085 0902 
Revision: 00085000 Serial number: 0138253623
Coding: 030C0C
Shop #: WSC 00135 935 10496
ASAM Dataset: EV_KESSYPQ35G A02014
ROD: EV_KESSYPQ35G_VW36.rod
VCID: 3449CC1F9F497EB8F5D

1 Fault Found:
65826 - No Basic Setting 
B2010 00 [009] - Signal Amplitude Too High
Confirmed - Tested Since Memory Clear
Freeze Frame:
Fault Status: 00000001
Fault Priority: 6
Fault Frequency: 1
Mileage: 0 km
Date: 2000.00.00
 Time: 00:00:00

Dealer's VAS told:
Error ERP0630E - no coding information 

Does anybody has any idea how to overtake it?

Remarks:
J518 KESSY is used
J764 ELV is used (but looks like it successfully adopted - now my VIN is already inside it)
keys - new, clear, never been coded, but during adaptation keys were not recognized

Probably I have to use special sequence for adaptation? Next problem that the car is silent, no chance to switch on ignition until successful coding. Any adaptation possible only with emergency lights on.


----------



## [email protected] Parts (Nov 27, 2006)

So your an advanced user which doesn't like to follow directions for the forum.
Apparently not enough time to read.

Put your old stuff back in then.


----------



## hrdinaveliky (Sep 19, 2011)

Have you purchase new antennas, keys, door handles and old kessy unit and ELV?? This is very important. I think that with old kessy is important use all old accessories(antennas, door handles). Dashboard is your?? How software version have you in dashboard(kessy support only software 0400 and higher)??

Important before installation kessy:
Coding these units:
BCM(09)
Steering wheel(16)
Gateway(19) - add unit on address: 05 and 2B

Better will be if you do it complete list of all your units in car.


----------



## mexanicka (Sep 26, 2012)

Thank you for support, I'll try follow your recommendations


----------



## ElSupremo (Mar 22, 2012)

And ignore Jack, he has unresolved hostility issues. Most of the forum members will answer a simple question in a civil manner.


----------



## mexanicka (Sep 26, 2012)

hrdinaveliky (great_hero - in translation) is really smart guy who gave me a lot of useful advises


----------



## Spacewalker (Nov 23, 2009)

Finally I also made Kessy in my car 
All in 2005 car with BKD engine on the board 

Here is a quick movie 
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=b40w8xfera4

Only one problem left , door handle 
Touran never build a kessy one, so next chellenge 
Golf Plus / Eos / Tiguan are smaller , and inside door housing is not compatibile 
New door handle will be build this year .... individual one , like everythink


----------



## JUANE DSG TDI (Jul 13, 2007)

at last did you got it?



mexanicka said:


> Hello everybody!
> I'm that crazy man who have nothing to do but KESSY retrofitting on my GTI VI
> I did wiring and had bought all components.
> I tried twice to adopt components on my local vw dealer (with on-line connect) but failed.
> ...


----------



## Spacewalker (Nov 23, 2009)

all can be sorted 
no even one error on my system 
all is matched, correct VIN etc


----------



## passiw (Jul 26, 2021)

Here's how you retrofit it - not easy, but can be done: https://wiki.clonck.com/tiki-index.php?page=Keyless+Entry+and+Start+System+(KESSY)


----------

